# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Illusory Form Practice - Resources/Information?

## Oneirin

I was wondering if anyone could point me to additional resources/information on Illusory Form practice. I recently heard an episode of "The Lucid Dreaming Podcast" in which Andrew Holecek discussed the practice
[Check out:  Illusory Form Practice: What Do You Really Want? - Andrew Holecek      for a bit of an introduction] 
I was just interested in additional info as to how to develop the practice. Thanks!

----------


## Oneirin

I just found that Holocek's book on dream Yoga is coming out in July if anyone is interested.
Dream Yoga: Illuminating Your Life Through Lucid Dreaming and the Tibetan Yogas of Sleep: Andrew Holecek, Stephen LaBerge Ph.D.: 9781622034598: Amazon.com: Books

----------


## JayTabes91

I saw that he has a book called Dream Yoga and an audiobook called Dream Yoga. Is there any difference between the two? I listened to the audiobook and thought it was great, and am wondering if the book will be the same content.

----------


## FryingMan

I started with the first session of the audiobook then bought the ebook (far far superior for learning, IMO) and switched to that.  There's a lot of overlap, but the book has lots more detail IMO, just not possible in the audio format.

I have a thread discussing the book here (it's awesome, highly recommended)

There's also the classic, "The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep," also highly recommended.

----------


## JayTabes91

Cool, thanks for the response. I thought the audiobook was great, so I'll be eager to give the book format a try.

----------


## moSh

From looking at that site it seems to, in essence, be the Buddhist concept of *emptiness* (as I understand it at least). It's no doubt at least where Holecek has gotten his inspiration from. So, if you don't find much else on Illusory Form Practice specifically, I'd have a go looking into that.

But, as an appropriate middle ground between Buddhism and dreaming, stuff on dream yoga is probably the best  ::thumbup::

----------


## JayTabes91

In his book, does he mention how often/how long to practice illusory form for it to be effective? I really like the idea of the technique, but don't know if I can practically incorporate it into my busy working life...or maybe that's just me making excuses...

----------


## Valis1

The book "Natural Liberation: Padmasambhava's Teachings on the Six Bardos" has a good description of the practice as well.

----------


## Oneirin

Thanks for the info Fryingman and Valis! I'll probably end up picking up Holocek's book in the upcoming months. I've learned a bit more about the concept by looking back over Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep (which has small sections of detail) and reading Dreaming Yourself Awake (which has a bit more). Wallace actually discusses Padmasambhava's technique in Dreaming Yourself Awake, so I'd definitely be into reading the Natural Liberation book. What I've noticed is that during the evening hours, if I powerfully imagine I'm  actually experiencing a lucid dream for short segments of time, my lucidity rate tends to increase. I was even doing this for short segments during work, car rides, yard work, eating, etc and there seemed to be a correlation. Although Illusory form takes more the 'spiritual' stance of perceiving all reality as dreamlike (impermanent, protective in nature etc.) the practice could most likely be adopted and even slightly altered for those not interested in the spiritual aspects. For example, I focus on bringing about specifically the lucid dream feel rather than focusing on the illusory nature/dreamlike quality. 
Hopefully that helped a bit, and some can have some fun playing around with the concept!

----------

